# Need some advice about moving to Queretaro



## tglobal1

I will retire soon, and am thinking about moving to Queretaro, Mexico, from Houston, TX but I don't know much about the American expat community there.

Does anyone have some info about the number of American expats living there? Or perhaps a website or two that I could do some additional research to help with my decision?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum. 
Let's hope that someone from Queretero will see your post and offer some information.


----------



## asegbert

tglobal1 said:


> I will retire soon, and am thinking about moving to Queretaro, Mexico, from Houston, TX but I don't know much about the American expat community there.
> 
> Does anyone have some info about the number of American expats living there? Or perhaps a website or two that I could do some additional research to help with my decision?
> 
> Thanks in advance,



Hi there! I'm actually interested in anything you find out too. I currently live and work in Houston, TX but am considering a move to Queretaro as well. I studied in Queretaro for a summer in 2006 and spring 2007. There are some American families living in the city, primarily families brought there by businesses though. There's a newcomer club that seems really great in linking people up (if you search Newcomers club queretaro, I'm sure you will find it). I haven't met anyone in the club yet, but emailed someone about membership and they seem to do some neat things together. There are also a number of students who study in Queretaro from the US.

It's a really gorgeous city with all the modern amenities you could need.

The majority of the American retirees live closeby in San Miguel - so it depends on what you are looking for. If you're looking to live close to other ex-pats, that's the place. If you are looking to live with fewer ex-pats around, then choose Queretaro. Queretaro is also the larger, more modern and busy city of the two. Both are beautiful though.


----------



## SimpleVerde

*Queretaro Bound*



asegbert said:


> Hi there! I'm actually interested in anything you find out too. I currently live and work in Houston, TX but am considering a move to Queretaro as well...


I'll tag along as well - I will be moving to Mexico City (Tlalnepantla de Baz) in June and then to Queretaro within a year. I live in San Diego, CA and grew up in Nueva Rosita, Coah. from ages 6mos to 10 years. Rest of my life in Texas and now CA. Will be marrying a Mexican National within a year and moving to Queretaro to open a franchise training business and will be coaching executives on making effective high-stake presentations. I'm new to the forum and am looking for ExPats to communicate with on just about every topic - FM-3, Insurance, Renting, Autos, AmCham,... you name it. Thanks for the opportunity. SimpleVerde


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome, SimpleVerde. I hope you find the forum useful and that you will also share the things you learn along the way.


----------



## SimpleVerde

*Thanks*



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome, SimpleVerde. I hope you find the forum useful and that you will also share the things you learn along the way.


 Gracias RV, I will.


----------



## Queretaro

Hi, I am an expat that runs a Spanish school and lives in downtown Querétaro, and would be happy to answer some of your questions. I don't know if there is a place to go to get the number of expats in the city, but the number can vary widely depending on what you consider and expat and what you consider the city. 

I have heard the number 30,000 thrown around, but I have no way of backing it up. If by expat you mean native english speakers, the number would be about half of what it would be if you mean people of other nationalities. 

And also, there are two distinct groups of expats in Querétaro (with some exceptions). Those who live here by choice, and those who live here because their work sent them down. The large majority of the people who are here for work live outside of the downtown area in the more modern suburbs (primarily Jurica and Juricia). As the previous poster mentioned, you can get in touch with this group through their club, the New Comers club. The webpage is:

INCQ Home

The other group are the retirees or business owners (like myself), who are in Querétaro by choice, or fate, or what-have-you, and live in the centro histórico. If you are interested in getting in touch with me through email, or some of the others who live downtown just send me a private message on the forum. There is currently no webpage for those who live in downtown. 

If you have any specific questions, please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## SimpleVerde

*Spanish School*



Queretaro said:


> Hi, I am an expat that runs a Spanish school and lives in downtown Querétaro, and would be happy to answer some of your questions...


Hola Queretaro and thank you! I'm going to give the newcomer's club link a try and would appreciate corresponding with you. Knowing that you are downtown and run a Spanish school helps as well. My Spanish is improving through practice, but I could use some formal help as well. I learned spanish/english from age 6mo to age 10, so the accent isn't hard but the verbs & voacabulary keep me from being a native.

Cheers from California (temporary!)


----------



## Queretaro

Hola Simpleverde,
I would be happy to correspond with you. I tried to send you a PM with my email address, but it appears that your account is not set up to receive messages. If you would like to contact me directly, either send me a message with your email or contact me through the website in my signature. 

P.S. Where in cali are you from? I lived in San Jose for a few years back in the late 90's.


----------



## SimpleVerde

*Forum Policy*



Queretaro said:


> Hola Simpleverde, I would be happy to correspond with you....


Hola Queretaro, I see from the Expat Forum Administrator posting that new members do not have Personal Messaging privileges until they have at least 5 qualified postings. So I guess we'll have to wait awhile. In the meantime, I'll post!

I live in San Diego - way down at the southern end of the state, about 30 minutes from Tijuana, BC, Mexico.


----------



## SimpleVerde

asegbert said:


> Hi there! I'm actually interested in anything you find out too. I currently live and work in Houston, TX but am considering a move to Queretaro as well...


Hola asegbert, I'm not considering San Miguel because I'll be starting a business in Queretaro. Yes, I found the local club and I've communicated with a couple of members. Since I'll be living in Tlalnepantla for awhile (starting in July), I'll be making treks to Queretaro to meet folks and research the business community. I'm coming in on a tourist visa for 6 months then going back to San Diego to complete my FM-3 and send my few belongings down. Right now, I'm going to have to do some research on what moving companies to connect with in Tijuana. I only have enough to fill a room 5' x 10' about 3' high - books, CDs, a couple of chairs and clothes. I'm going to sell my car before I come, so that's not an issue.

Biggest challenge will be getting my Upright Bass down! Buying a case for it would cost about the same as the instrument, so that's not a solution!

I'll post here as I learn more.


----------



## Traveler123

SimpleVerde, wouldn't it be easier to get your FM3 in Queretaro rather than return to the US? I don't know the particulars of your situation, but from what I've read on other forums, it's possible to get an FM3 while on a tourist visa in Mexico, assuming you meet the qualifications/requirements, which can vary among immigration offices in different parts of Mexico. In the US, the requirements can vary also, depending on the Consulate. Anyway, just thought I'd ask about getting the FM3 in Mexico vs the US since you were going to be in Mexico on a tourist visa.


----------



## RVGRINGO

It is usually easier to get your FM3 in Mexico and it avoids extra requirements by the various consulates, as well as the time and expense of having to register it, within 30 days of crossing the border back into Mexico, at your new place of residence. Each time you enter Mexico, you get an FMT tourist document which has a maximum duration of 180 days stamped on it (be sure to ask for that) and you can keep it for up to 150 days, complying with the requirement to apply for an FM3 at least 30 days before it expires. That also allows some flexibility in planning for when you want your annual renewals to occur; you must be in Mexico at those times each year.


----------



## SimpleVerde

Traveler123 said:


> SimpleVerde, wouldn't it be easier to get your FM3 in Queretaro rather than return to the US?....


Hi Traveler123, yes - it would be easier to get the FM3 right there in Queretaro. I'm coming back to U.S. to finalize shipment of my belongings, so thought I would get it done at the Los Angeles Consulate when I give them my belongings list for the "stamp" required. I'm going to be living in Tlalnepantla on the tourist visa for a few months, then have to come back for my belongings later (long story). Thanks for the tip on getting it while I'm there - I appreciate it!

A couple of weeks ago I went to the Mexican Consulate in Los Angeles and they weren't very busy - so I had someone help me with tons of questions - spent about an hour with them. It was VERY helpful. Like - I learned that the belongings list doesn't have to be in Spanish - it can be in English. Remember - this is for the Los Angeles Consulate - all others might be different! Those of you reading this post need to ask either at the location where you will be moving or get specifics from the Consulate in the U.S. where you are moving from. Also, payments of FM3 Consular fees must be in CASH. And, the applicant must be present in order to submit the paperwork. They are also accepting applications for houshold goods "stamp" for the FM3 for up to one year (it has been 6 months up to now).

Again, don't read this and think "it is so" - go talk to your Consulate and get the specifics from them.


----------



## Traveler123

Regarding your list of belongings, if it's in English only, won't that present a potential problem at the border when you cross into Mexico and go through customs? Maybe not, I just thought the list had to be in Spanish. But, as you know, the rules can change from location to location. Good luck with your move!


----------



## SimpleVerde

Traveler123 said:


> Regarding your list of belongings, if it's in English only, won't that present a potential problem at the border...


Actually, I'll be doing it in Spanish just to make sure - I was just commenting on it to show that the "rules change" from location to location and time to time. The point to everyone is - check with YOUR local authorities!


----------



## Kaye

I went to the Mexican Consulate in Vancouver, BC and found out they could process a 'Rentista' Visa (is that an FM3?) in about two weeks - much faster than in Mexico! The household goods application would be separate, but would not take much longer. That was a pleasant surprise, even though I'm not relocating all that soon.


----------



## quinta

We brought our "Menaje de Casa" through the Tijuana Border and Customs (used a local broker) and the lists were in English and no one cared. Got it all done and passed with no problem, only thing couldn't pass were some dishes made in China.... I even brought industrial kitchen equipment and didn't pay any duty..... had a moving company pick it all up at the border and meet us.... not too bad and relatively quick too....
We're originally from San Diego...... and we go back and forth.


----------



## SimpleVerde

quinta said:


> We brought our "Menaje de Casa" through the Tijuana Border and Customs (used a local broker) and the lists were in English and no one cared....


Thanks Quinta, care to share which company you used in TJ to move you?


----------



## quinta

Moving company was "Los Castores"... big outfit, their trucks have GPS and they picked our stuff up once we got done with customs... they should be in the book, call them, they're national.


----------



## SimpleVerde

quinta said:


> Moving company was "Los Castores"...


Muchisimas gracias quinta! I'll give them a call and post what I learn here for others.


----------



## RVGRINGO

For those who get FM3 visas at a consulate; don't forget that you have just 30 days to visit immigration at your destination and register your FM3 and your address. It may take a couple of visits or almost as much time as getting the FM3 in Mexico. Only those who need a 'menaje de casa' have any need to get the FM3 outside of Mexico.


----------



## quinta

The "Menaje de Casa" or household goods listing (you are entitled to bring all your things with you), has to be made at the Mexican Consulate where you are from since you will need to present it at the border before crossing into Mexico. This can save you a lot of money in import fees and customs duty fees. This list will be received and stamped at the Consulate, they will tell you what documents you need to present and is a simple procedure to do. It also saved us $ in "mordidas" on the road.....


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you are bringing goods with you, in your own vehicle, you don't need a menaje de casa. However, if you are shipping household goods; you will need one.


----------



## quinta

A "Menaje de Casa" shouldn't be made if you're just bringing some things with you that might fit into a car..... it's to bring a house full of goods you are bringing into another country. Major appliances, all your furniture, etc. otherwise it's not worth using this option since you can't use it more than once per move so I would save it for a "big" move.
If your stuff fits in your vehicle and you've got an FM3 for that, you should be fine with that. However, you will still be subject to searches before entering and leaving cities, might be a good idea to have an itemized listing to show just in case.


----------



## Tequisquiapan

*Queretaro*

Hi. The whole area of the state of Queretaro is wonderful. I dont have information about the number of expats in the area but I can tell you that it is a great place to live. I am not retired but my mom is and she loves it here. We live in a town named Tequisquiapan. We are 30 min from the city of Queretaro. It is a small colonial town just right for retireing. There are some interesting living options in Tequisquiapan for retirees. I can give you more info if you wish.
Victor


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome. We'll look forward to hearing more about Tequisquiapan as you post in the future. Others may have specific questions for you and I hope you'll post the answers for all to see.


----------



## SimpleVerde

Tequisquiapan said:


> Hi. The whole area of the state of Queretaro is wonderful...
> Victor


Thank you Tequis - I've visited extranjeros there and agree. The only reason I'm focused on Queretaro is that there are more businesses there and I will be creating a business to serve them. I'm some years yet from retiring.


----------



## Micho

do you need a menaje de casa if you ship your household goods by air in advance to your departure? I was thinking of doing that only to then show up at the customs cargo warehouse at the airport with my passport, used boarding passes, etc. In a way I would be technically traveling with my goods; just on separate planes. Can anyone comment?


----------



## RVGRINGO

That's a new one! You had better ask your nearest Mexican Consulate.


----------



## quinta

Yes, you would need a "Menaje de Casa" if you're shipping your things via air (but it will be very, very expensive). You would need to get your things to Customs, wait and walk them through Customs (you must be present) and once they're liberated, take them to the airport; unless you've got a Customs Broker to do this service for you that is (there are many all along the border)-
If you will be bringing your vehicle with you, an FM3 would also be a good thing to have in place since the FM3 will cover your vehicle as well as long as it's in force and make bringing it across easier, otherwise you'd be crossing it under an FMT (which has to be returned and cancelled at the point of entry and Consulates inside the country don't like doing this) and then you can get the FM3, seems redundant to me and if you're getting an FM3 you might as well just get it done once. Good Luck....


----------



## RVGRINGO

quinta said:


> .............If you will be bringing your vehicle with you, an FM3 would also be a good thing to have in place since the FM3 will cover your vehicle as well as long as it's in force and make bringing it across easier, otherwise you'd be crossing it under an FMT (which has to be returned and cancelled at the point of entry and Consulates inside the country don't like doing this) and then you can get the FM3, seems redundant to me and if you're getting an FM3 you might as well just get it done once. Good Luck....


Actually, you may bring your vehicle on an FMT, or any visa, but it does require a separate 'Importada Temporal' (Temporary importation) certificate and window sticker which remains valid as long as your immigration status is up to date (FMT, FM3, FM2). There is no need to return the vehicle to the border for renewals, in spite of the expiration date on the original sticker. However, the vehicle may not be registered in Mexico and must retain title and plates from outside of Mexico but insurance for Mexico. It must also be removed from Mexico eventually and cannot be sold there, even for parts.


----------



## asegbert

RVGRINGO said:


> Actually, you may bring your vehicle on an FMT, or any visa, but it does require a separate 'Importada Temporal' (Temporary importation) certificate and window sticker which remains valid as long as your immigration status is up to date (FMT, FM3, FM2). There is no need to return the vehicle to the border for renewals, in spite of the expiration date on the original sticker. However, the vehicle may not be registered in Mexico and must retain title and plates from outside of Mexico but insurance for Mexico. It must also be removed from Mexico eventually and cannot be sold there, even for parts.


I've done a lot of checking into the car process in the last few days, since I'm about to do it in a week. I live in Houston and will be crossing at the Laredo checkpoint. I recommend getting that temporary car permit at a consulate if it's not too far - call ahead to find out their hours (are very limited) and what documentation you will need. That will save time at the border crossing, but I also get the sense that the consulate is a lot easier to work with - at the border it just depends on the agent you get. When I contacted the consulate in Houston, they got back to me the same day and explained the process start to finish, assured me that it's not nearly as difficult as some people make it out to be (it was complicated for me because I just purchased the vehicle and won't have the plates, title, or registration in hand by the time I have to cross down there).

Also, previous posts have suggested that you have to insure the car here in the states and in Mexico - I am also learning that that isn't the case. It just depends on what all you need in terms of where you will have the car. Mine will be going down to Mexico for a year and not traveling north of the border at all during that time - so it would be silly to have to keep a US insurance policy. From what I am understanding (still going to check all of this with the TxDOT and Mexican Consulate), I just have to get full coverage insurance in Mexico (I will likely do it through Sanborn's, but I know there are other companies out there). I do need to keep the car insured through the time that I drive down to Mexico, and as soon as I come back into the states the car must be covered under a US policy. But that's fairly easy to set up for a lot cheaper than paying 2 insurance policies for a year 

Also, if you cross the border with an FMT, the car permit is only good for 6 months and they will tell you that you have to drive north to the border to renew it. Like RVGringo said, that's not the case if you switch to a FM3. Once your visa category changes to allow you to stay longer than the FMT did, then the expiration on the vehicle permit is also extended. **However, you may still get pulled over, in which case sometimes you have to be the one to educate the police on the laws because the consulate told me that some aren't always as up to date. You will have paperwork to support you, so that's good


----------



## RVGRINGO

That's a very good recap. The process isn't complicated. It is just that the language difficulty may make it seem so. Most traffic police do know that, if you have legal immigration status, your car sticker remains valid. However, some want to intimidate you into paying them; a felony, but the way.
Simply refuse. They won't actually shoot you or take your car. Insist that they write a ticket. In Jalisco, they can't even hold your license. There are forms available to report dishonest police or other government employees and there is a nationwide program fighting 'mordida' ('the bite').


----------



## sanantonio

tglobal1 said:


> I will retire soon, and am thinking about moving to Queretaro, Mexico, from Houston, TX but I don't know much about the American expat community there.
> 
> Does anyone have some info about the number of American expats living there? Or perhaps a website or two that I could do some additional research to help with my decision?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Hello from Queretaro,

My husband and I have lived in Queretaro a few months and have not met any Americans yet. We are from San Antonio, Tx. I have tried the email address for the newcomers club but it has errors and my emails have been rejected. 

The city is a good size. There is a Cost-Co, Sams, Walmart and of course many U.S. fast foods. People are friendly. Not much more I can say for now since we are also just getting the feel for the town.


----------



## jimgkiss

*going south this winter*

Hello, my wife and I are going to travel south Feb and Mar looking for a place to winter in the future. Have you found out more about Queretaro or any place else? We're also going to check out Tesquisquiapan. Thanks for sharing,

Jim and Laura
Asheville, NC




tglobal1 said:


> I will retire soon, and am thinking about moving to Queretaro, Mexico, from Houston, TX but I don't know much about the American expat community there.
> 
> Does anyone have some info about the number of American expats living there? Or perhaps a website or two that I could do some additional research to help with my decision?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


----------



## ORivas

Hello both the above - not really sure how this works yet - or if you'll see my message as I appreciate it's a few months since you left yours...! I am also looking to move to Queretaro but unlike most other people on the site, I'm English. Actually, my Mexican husband is there now looking for work and I am hoping to join him early next year. Poster called 'Queretaro' - I see you run a language school - do you have any advice re finding employment over there as an English speaker with 'school girl' (but improving...) Spanish? I was considering a TEFL course but have heard others say its not really essential for teaching... are there other ways to earn a buck?


----------



## Queretaro

Hi Orivas. I would be happy to help. Our school focuses on Spanish for foreigners, so we do not hire any English teachers, but due to the nature of the business, we have many contacts in other Language schools that do teach English. I just helped a 2 of our students find English teaching jobs here in Querétaro, so I can say that there are plenty available. 
If you speak English from England, you may actually be at an advantage. A good friend of mine is a British English teacher here in Querétaro, and she teaches private classes to executives that believe that the British English is the more "sophisticated" kind. That being said, she is also and English teacher with about 30 years of experience.

If you are looking to some other kind of work, then you may have a little more trouble, depending on what your work history is. While there are jobs available in many of the multi-national companies here in Querétaro, they have specific requirements (accountants, engineers, etc). 

If you have any additional questions, feel free to contact me in a PM here, or through the email in my signature. I would be happy to help.


----------



## ORivas

Hi 'Queretaro' - thanks for the advice! It sounds as though the TEFL course could be quite a good option for me in that case. Perhaps when I come over I could forward you my CV? By the way, when you say I can reply to the email address in your signature do you mean the 'contact' form on the webpage you pasted in?


----------



## Queretaro

Yes, just send an email to the address listed on that page or use the form and it will all come to me.


----------

